# can someone with a visitor visa get married in the uk to a EU citizen?



## SofiaS (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
I'm an Italian settled in the UK who wants to get married with an immigrant with a visitor visa. Is it that possible? Because on the government website it is written that with a visitor visa you do not intend to get married in the uk. but we just met here and decided to get marry! is there something that we should do? cuz the law is not clear!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

SofiaS said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm an Italian settled in the UK who wants to get married with an immigrant with a visitor visa. Is it that possible? Because on the government website it is written that with a visitor visa you do not intend to get married in the uk. but we just met here and decided to get marry! is there something that we should do? cuz the law is not clear!


The other person is not an immigrant, he/she is a visitor and as such they are not allowed to get married in the UK as a visitor.

In addition, since you have known this person for less than 6 months any registrar should you try to register for a wedding might have suspicions as to the genuine nature of your relationship.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/general-visit-visa

*What you can and can’t do*
You can study for up to 30 days, as long as it’s not the main reason for your visit.

*You can’t:*

take paid or unpaid work
live in the UK for long periods of time through frequent visits
marry or register a civil partnership, or give notice of marriage or civil partnership
get private medical treatment
get public funds


----------



## Amanda Chalue (Feb 23, 2015)

Would be a v bad move because further application for a visa would show you to be deceitful on your previous tourist visa and may be rejected.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

From 2nd March, every registrar is obliged to refer such a case to Home Office for a ruling, which can take up to 70 days and carries a fee of £47 x 2. So a register is no longer free to marry a non-EEA citizen without required visa or permit.


----------

